# Cruise lines that still have cigar lounges?



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

My wife and I want to take a carribean cruise next year and I was hoping to enjoy a cigar in a nice lounge. I have been doing some research and it seems most of the cruise lines are getting rid of the cigar lounges. Have any of y'all taken a cruise this year that departs from florida and still had a nice lounge?


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Last one I went on you could only smoke up on the main deck in one small area and it was usually crowded with cigarette smokers. The ship used to have a cigar lounge that they closed down and turned into an upscale bar....that nobody was ever in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If Cigary where still here he would know them all. That man loved to take cruises!
I know Norwegian Cruise lines are very smoker friendly to cigar and pipe smoking. Every ship i have ever been on has a cigar bar. Singles are also available mostly Cubans Yum Yum!


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Lrbergin said:


> Last one I went on you could only smoke up on the main deck in one small area and it was usually crowded with cigarette smokers. The ship used to have a cigar lounge that they closed down and turned into an upscale bar....that nobody was ever in.


Do you remember which cruise company that was on? I may try to avoid it lol.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> If Cigary where still here he would know them all. That man loved to take cruises!
> I know Norwegian Cruise lines are very smoker friendly to cigar and pipe smoking. Every ship i have ever been on has a cigar bar. Singles are also available mostly Cubans Yum Yum!


How recently have you cruised? Do you remember the names?


----------



## bradfro (Jun 20, 2014)

I went on a Princess cruise last year in the Caribbean and they had a tiny room that they called the Cigar Lounge. It had seating for about 8 people and it was always filled with cigarette smokers. The fine for being caught on deck smoking was $500.00. They did have a smoking section on one of the decks, but I never saw a cigar smoker there. I was afraid of the $500 fine to try and smoke a cigar in the designated smoking area on deck.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is a link that may help. I sail out of Tampa most of the time and Royal Caribbean only has a small section on one side of the boat with mostly cigarette smokers. Carnival allows smoking on one side of the Lido deck the last time I went. Not many ships have cigar lounges anymore other than some of the larger Carnival ships that I have been on.

Cruise Line Smoking Policies - Cruises - Cruise Critic


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

I went on Royal Carribean freedom of the seas in June and it had a cigar lounge.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

bradfro said:


> I went on a Princess cruise last year in the Caribbean and they had a tiny room that they called the Cigar Lounge. It had seating for about 8 people and it was always filled with cigarette smokers. The fine for being caught on deck smoking was $500.00. They did have a smoking section on one of the decks, but I never saw a cigar smoker there. I was afraid of the $500 fine to try and smoke a cigar in the designated smoking area on deck.


Thanks!



ermtpa said:


> Here is a link that may help. I sail out of Tampa most of the time and Royal Caribbean only has a small section on one side of the boat with mostly cigarette smokers. Carnival allows smoking on one side of the Lido deck the last time I went. Not many ships have cigar lounges anymore other than some of the larger Carnival ships that I have be


I will have to check some of the larger ships out. Thanks for the link!



JIK said:


> I went on Royal Carribean freedom of the seas in June and it had a cigar lounge.


Thanks. I read they had a lounge but I was not sure if they got rid of it. Thanks for clarifying. How long ago did you go? How was the rest of the cruise? Did they sell some cigars on the cruise?


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas and Freedom of the Seas (both HUGE ships) have cigar bars. I'm doing a cruise on Oasis next May 30...a cigar bar was a prerequisite in my choice of cruise line.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of my own curiosity, I just goolged it... And it looks fun because friends/family keep pressuring me to go on a cruise with them!

Best cigar bars on cruise ships


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas and Freedom of the Seas (both HUGE ships) have cigar bars. I'm doing a cruise on Oasis next May 30...a cigar bar was a prerequisite in my choice of cruise line.


Perfect that is exactly what we were hoping for! Thanks! We haven't been on royal yet and we wanted to try it. The cigar lounge makes it a definite try! Do you know what kind of cigars they sell on the ship?



DLtoker said:


> Out of my own curiosity, I just goolged it... And it looks fun because friends/family keep pressuring me to go on a cruise with them!


Great link! Thanks. I did see that but I think some of the ships got rid of the cigar lounge or kept the lounge and just flat out said you can't smoke in there anymore.

I was hoping to get a good updated list here just in case anyone else needs some help in the future too.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

bradfro said:


> I went on a Princess cruise last year in the Caribbean and they had a tiny room that they called the Cigar Lounge. It had seating for about 8 people and it was always filled with cigarette smokers. The fine for being caught on deck smoking was $500.00. They did have a smoking section on one of the decks, but I never saw a cigar smoker there. I was afraid of the $500 fine to try and smoke a cigar in the designated smoking area on deck.


Jeez, a $500 fine?! Screw that, between that and the norovirus I think I'll stay away from cruises.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

zippogeek said:


> Royal Caribbean's Oasis of the Seas and Freedom of the Seas (both HUGE ships) have cigar bars. I'm doing a cruise on Oasis next May 30...a cigar bar was a prerequisite in my choice of cruise line.


Cigarettes only at the cigar bar. I know I know, but I've been on the ship last year and luckily I had some puritos that were some enough to pass lol.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Zeuss said:


> Perfect that is exactly what we were hoping for! Thanks! We haven't been on royal yet and we wanted to try it. The cigar lounge makes it a definite try! Do you know what kind of cigars they sell on the ship?
> 
> Great link! Thanks. I did see that but I think some of the ships got rid of the cigar lounge or kept the lounge and just flat out said you can't smoke in there anymore.
> 
> I was hoping to get a good updated list here just in case anyone else needs some help in the future too.


I wouldn't even bother. I cruise a lot (spent over 20 days cruising last year) and not one of them had *CIGAR* smoking inside the ship and the ones that allowed cigars had you confined to a very small section on 1 side of the boat.

I even called a rep and got info saying "ohh yeah you can smoke cigars in the loungh", but when I lit up I was quickly told to dispatch my cigar and it was cigarettes only. In fact the odd part of carnival is the cigar section is right next to where kids play ping pong and basketball?? I had parents ask me to put out my cigar at least every 30 minutes during the day so even then I would only smoke at night out of respect for the kids.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

LGHT said:


> I even called a rep and got info saying "ohh yeah you can smoke cigars in the loungh", but when I lit up I was quickly told to dispatch my cigar and it was cigarettes only.


I might have ended up in the cruise ship brig at that point, or at very least not asked to come back.  Or more likely I would have been pretty hot, and the wife would calm me down. Then I'd pretend to be over it, but deep down it would fester to the point that I would have written a strongly worded email to a generic customer service address.

Seriously, I'd be pretty upset if I went on a cruise under the expectation (even confirmed) that I could smoke a cigar, only to be told it's cigarettes only. You're a good man to defer to the kids when it comes to smoking by their play area.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

The only thing that kept me sane on my cruise last year (as it turns out, being stuck on a boat with a lot of people isn't really my thing) was that I made the wise decision to upgrade to a balcony a week before debarkation.

There were no cigar friendly lounges on the ship, and only two very unpleasant spots that were cigar friendly, and I honestly wouldn't have enjoyed having a smoke there. They seemed to be specifically placed for those who simply need a nicotine fix as opposed to enjoying a nice cigar. I really can't describe how blissful it was to relax on the balcony with some fine sticks purchased for the occasion. It was nice enough that it ruined me for cruises if I can't afford the balcony. :boohoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zeuss said:


> Do you remember which cruise company that was on? I may try to avoid it lol.
> 
> How recently have you cruised? Do you remember the names?


It was back in 2011 you can call them up or check with your travel agent great people to do business with!


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got back from a cruise, Royal C. Freedom of the Sea very nice cigar room.

We found the cigar room it isn't on any map (room is next to the entice of the Sphinx room) and settled in for a smoke. My wife was joining me so I picked a small cigar. Didn't want her to sit for over an hour with me smoking one cigar.

Well I could have picked a bigger stick she was having a blast with the people, so after the that one I run upstairs to the room and got another one. Note to self I need to get a 3 finger case.


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Zeuss said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I will have to check some of the larger ships out. Thanks for the link!
> 
> Thanks. I read they had a lounge but I was not sure if they got rid of it. Thanks for clarifying. How long ago did you go? How was the rest of the cruise? Did they sell some cigars on the cruise?


I went 6 months ago. They did have a small cabinet humidor with a few brands. Davidoff, Ghurka, Macanudo, Punch, Romeo & Julieta are the ones I recall, I took my own cigars though. There was rarely anyone in the lounge and it was pretty relaxing the few times I went. The ship was fantastic, huge, lots of activities and shows, excellent service, clean, and the food, oh the food!


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Saltmarsh said:


> Just got back from a cruise, Royal C. Freedom of the Sea very nice cigar room.
> 
> We found the cigar room it isn't on any map (room is next to the entice of the Sphinx room) and settled in for a smoke. My wife was joining me so I picked a small cigar. Didn't want her to sit for over an hour with me smoking one cigar.
> 
> Well I could have picked a bigger stick she was having a blast with the people, so after the that one I run upstairs to the room and got another one. Note to self I need to get a 3 finger case.


That is a very nice lounge. Great size too!



JIK said:


> I went 6 months ago. They did have a small cabinet humidor with a few brands. Davidoff, Ghurka, Macanudo, Punch, Romeo & Julieta are the ones I recall, I took my own cigars though. There was rarely anyone in the lounge and it was pretty relaxing the few times I went. The ship was fantastic, huge, lots of activities and shows, excellent service, clean, and the food, oh the food!


Well sounds like Royal Caribbean Freedom of the seas is the winner so far!


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltmarsh said:


> Just got back from a cruise, Royal C. Freedom of the Sea very nice cigar room.
> 
> We found the cigar room it isn't on any map (room is next to the entice of the Sphinx room) and settled in for a smoke. My wife was joining me so I picked a small cigar. Didn't want her to sit for over an hour with me smoking one cigar.
> 
> Well I could have picked a bigger stick she was having a blast with the people, so after the that one I run upstairs to the room and got another one. Note to self I need to get a 3 finger case.


That's a real nice looking Cigar Lounge!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

Just to add to my other post, the cigar room had an humidor cabinet with NC cigars. I brought my own so I didn't buy any on-board or at any of the Mexican shops. Walking down the street in Cancun every 5th store is a cigar store and has someone yelling at you.

The one problem with the cigar room was that no one from the ship was on duty before 8pm. So if you wanted a drink or cigar you had to leave the room and get your own drink one floor down at the bar.

Macanudo Ascot $5.00
Macanudo Hampton Count $7.25
Davidoff Grand CRU $15.00
Romeo Julieta 1875 Bully $10.00
Montecristo Torpedo $14.50
Grand CRU Punch $11.00


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If Cigary where still here he would know them all. That man loved to take cruises!
> I know Norwegian Cruise lines are very smoker friendly to cigar and pipe smoking. Every ship i have ever been on has a cigar bar. Singles are also available mostly Cubans Yum Yum!


Went on Norwegian Epic last January. Has a cigar room right behind whisky bar on one deck with a humi. Also spent a lot of time in smoking area on high deck -- cigarette smokers but also some cigar smokers.


----------



## Zeuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks! Do you remember what the cigar menu was like? Expensive..lol?



deke said:


> Went on Norwegian Epic last January. Has a cigar room right behind whisky bar on one deck with a humi. Also spent a lot of time in smoking area on high deck -- cigarette smokers but also some cigar smokers.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

NCL Star does not have a lounge, but cigar smoking is recemended at the Bier Garten on deck 14 forward. Spent 13 days there last month and enjoyed making friends with quite a few BOTL. Had a well stocked humidor at the Bier Garten that had a humidifier that was dry as a pop corn fart. The duty free shop also sold NC cigars. Recommend your bring you own sticks. 
On the Carnival Sprite it is allowed on an open deck, starboard side. 
Crown Princess does have a cigar lounge.

Be aware of street vendors in the ports selling top brand name sticks. Asking price for a box of Cohiba's is around $100, selling price is $20. FAKE, FAKE, FAKE, FAKE, FAKE.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Carnival Splendor has a very nice cigar lounge and sells NC only. I hope to Hell that Royal Caribbean Quantum has one, I leave tomorrow for 8 days!!!


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

ncls ne ships have a indoor/outdoor cigar smoking lounge. the inside is smallish with a door to the outside section. pretty nice .


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

LGHT said:


> In fact the odd part of carnival is the cigar section is right next to where kids play ping pong and basketball?? I had parents ask me to put out my cigar at least every 30 minutes during the day so even then I would only smoke at night out of respect for the kids.


So, the "sanctioned by the cruise line cigar smoking area" is near a recreation area? And then the parents have the audacity to whine to you about your cigar? Their issue is with the cruise line, not you. I'd tell the parents to take a hike, or in this case, a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> So, the "sanctioned by the cruise line cigar smoking area" is near a recreation area? And then the parents have the audacity to whine to you about your cigar? Their issue is with the cruise line, not you. I'd tell the parents to take a hike, or in this case, a long walk off a short pier.


Yeah, I did tell the parents that sadly this is the only designated cigar area on this deck and point to the smoking signs and ash trays. I'm a new father and when you see a 3-4 year old waving their hands because of the smoke it's hard to tell them to take a hike. 10-15 years ago maybe, but I've gotten soft in my old age lol.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Zeuss said:


> Thanks! Do you remember what the cigar menu was like? Expensive..lol?


Limited number. I brought my own. I remember they had a Diamond Crown at a reasonable price. I think they had some Fuentes. It wasn't a huge number of selections.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Many of the mainstream cruise lines have been eliminating the cigar bars, and smoking on your balcony. Some ships still have cigar/smoking lounges,but it won't be to long before these are done away with done away with due to all the complaints from nonsmokers, which seem to have a powerful voice and influence right now. Most of Carnival and Royal ships have dedicated smoking areas in several areas of the ships (upper exterior decks) but often these areas are to windy to smoke, or light up a cigar, even with a torch. We were going to research ships had smoking lounges,or specifically lounges that allowed cigars, but the family decided on another group or family and friends cruise next summer on the Sunshine. We were just on her in August, so we know what to expect, and where we can, and cannot smoke.


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

Just came off Norwegian (Western Caribbean) cruise, out of Miami. Our ship, the Epic, had a dedicated smoking lounge. It was right next to a bar, with good service. While tempting to use the balcony that came with our room, I was dissuaded by the threat of a $250 fine, if caught. Best of luck!


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

We just disembarked from Royal Caribbean Quantum of the Seas and recommend never setting foot on it. Beautiful ship, truly amazing, huge, well laid out and very good use of space. 3 story lounge is really great to hang out in. But there's nowhere to smoke a cigar without getting yelled at. They have moved the cigar area several times (I was on the ships 6th cruise since being built) and no one is sure of the rules. So you end up with nowhere to smoke. I was asked to put my cigar out in an area I double checked was OK to smoke in.


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

I cruised the Carnival Conquest out of New Orleans a couple of years ago. I think they allowed smoking on stateroom balconies, but we had an interior stateroom. Cigar bar was near the main dining room, had a limited selection of NC sticks and was open from late afternoon to late evening. The casino may have allowed cigarettes, but no cigars or pipes. The only other authorized smoking area was open-air on starboard side, just aft of amidships on Lido (10th) Deck, overlooking the pool below. Just _try_ lighting a cigar when you're at sea sailing into a 20-knot wind! 

Makes me wish I'd been an adult when cigars were welcome on ships and airliners, and in restaurants and nightclubs.


----------

